# Long Island Reptile Show Nov 1



## captreedean (Oct 19, 2007)

Just curious if anyone is going and what they may have to sell


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

where in LI is the show being held? what frogd vendors are gonna be there?


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm going there's always frogs there and chameleons. Long Island Hilton in melville go south on the 110 exit off the LIE its on the right hand side about 2 miles.
www.ReptileExpo.com


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Won't be able to make it to this one but am hoping to get to the White Plains show. BTW, anyone have a solar meter I can borrow? I have some bulbs whose UV output I'd like to check to decide if they need replacing.


----------



## MrGerbik (Dec 18, 2006)

Ill be there looking for sexed pumilio


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Will be in Maryland for the day, have a good time. Nice to see more froggers in the area.


----------



## captreedean (Oct 19, 2007)

Whatever happened to the idea of getting together a meeting of LI Froggers


----------

